# Minor Pealing From Striping



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

I noticed on one of the strips?/decals peeling at the corner, is there a glue that I can use to keep it on or should I just cut off the small part that is peeling away?


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

Small drop of super glue then smooth it down. Make sure you use enough to hold the tip down, but not enough so that it oozes out when you push it down. Caught the tip of one of mine while waxing last summer







, has held good since!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I just got the X-acto knife out and cut mine - I rounded them so you can't even notice. I also had some peeeling in a few larger areas in the middle edges of some decals. I cut them out too - unless you are looking at the decal design to compare it - you don't even notice.
Scott


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

thanks for the help, I should be washing and waxing tommorow so I will look at it and go with one of the two ways. thanks again!!


----------

